
Network Engineer looking for a new direction - philipcnz
Hello world!<p>I&#x27;ve been a network engineer for a relatively short 4 years but jobs for this position seem to be dwindling fast.<p>Currently unemployed and looking to skill up in a new direction. 5 years from now I could see myself working remotely, with a startup or small to midsize business. It would be great if the direction I take could be complimented by my networking knowledge.<p>In my previous job I worked with Full-Proxies (F5 BigIP) and really enjoyed being more involved with security and application delivery.<p>Any gurus out there have suggestions for me? I should mention I have very little coding experience and generally don&#x27;t enjoy coding.<p>Cheers!
Philip
======
stargrazer
Over the long term, not enjoying coding may become a detriment. Networking is
moving more and more towards automation, and all that entails.

Depending upon which world you live, Cisco has their automation, Juniper
theirs, and open source has things like Ansible, NAPALM, SaltStack/Proxy,...

Thinking logically and being able to write intent based rules is going to be
important.

Do some research on SDN, SDWAN, NFV, ....

Lookup NetFlow as a management tool.

Security, networking, application delivery are all becoming inter-twined and
Software Driven.

Adapt or Die.

